# Oebt



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

hello 
Anyone in the GTA have OEBT for sell , i know that AI carry OEBT but they are very expansive.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shanji said:


> hello
> Anyone in the GTA have OEBT for sell , i know that AI carry OEBT but they are very expansive.


First of all, I think wanted threads should be post in the marketplace forum.

OEBTs are expensive anywhere you look in Canada at the moment. To be honest, you don't find them in many places. AI's OEBTs are at breeding age so that price isn't too too bad, plus you don't run the risk of shipping in this hot weather. They don't have many left so many you can try to get a deal if you get the remaining ones.

mr_bako @ shrimp fever had some, not sure if he still has any left. You can pm him to ask.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

mr_bako is same price as AI , his price have to add tax 
anyone have any in the price range of $12 to 15


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought from states a while back, 10 for $99 but the colour isn't as good as AI's and the size was really small (less than 1cm), plus you need to pay a lot for shipping/tax and risk associated with shipping. I think unless $$ is really tight I'd get AI's for sure. Fact is I did get 5 from them 2.5 weeks ago and some should be berried any day now.

A few of the members here are breeding OEBTs, maybe someone has extras to share. How many are you looking for?

PS: welcome to the forum, tell us more about your shrimpping experience, what you have etc.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

right now i have mostly red crystal shrimp and a few black crystal 
and i want to get a few OEBT depending on the price i guess


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Be patient then, I'm sure sooner or later someone will have some. I'm waiting for Taiwan bees and red tigers ;-)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> I bought from states a while back, 10 for $99 but the colour isn't as good as AI's and the size was really small (less than 1cm), plus you need to pay a lot for shipping/tax and risk associated with shipping.


is it illegal to import shrimp in to canada?

im going to assume it is since it is livestock and that would require all the appropriate permits and quarantine stuff. that sucks though because i would love to buy some benibachi CRS when my tank is ready.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> is it illegal to import shrimp in to canada?
> 
> im going to assume it is since it is livestock and that would require all the appropriate permits and quarantine stuff. that sucks though because i would love to buy some benibachi CRS when my tank is ready.


It is legal, you don't even need a permit for the shrimps we keep until December this year. After that you will need a permit but I doubt. The purchase we made including the OEBT was 100% legit (custom, duty paid, ... etc, hence a hefty shipping cost of around $80 for 40 shrimps).

PS: If you bring them back via air or ground, you do need to declare them. Some of us have done a lot of research even called the agency to clear the issues. If you do it, make sure you print some information (scientific name, habitat, ... etc) so they know what you have. They have a list and they care more about if it's endangered, or could be invasive, and more importantly, you pay the tax to build our country strong)


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Buying from AI or from the states  are the best options at the moment. Setting up a group buy to reduce shipping maybe help with the cost. I don't think I've ever seen someone sell OEBT here that were local breed or below $20/piece.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

arc said:


> Buying from AI or from the states  are the best options at the moment. Setting up a group buy to reduce shipping maybe help with the cost. I don't think I've ever seen someone sell OEBT here that were local breed or below $20/piece.


I've only started shrimp keeping about 5 months ago, but I know someone was selling them for $15 each in GTA not too long ago.

I know a few are breeding them so they should be available soon. I know I have a bad record of keeping Caridina babies alive, but with 4 - 5 berried OEBTs, I hope to keep some babies survive.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> It is legal, you don't even need a permit for the shrimps we keep until December this year. After that you will need a permit but I doubt. The purchase we made including the OEBT was 100% legit (custom, duty paid, ... etc, hence a hefty shipping cost of around $80 for 40 shrimps).
> 
> PS: If you bring them back via air or ground, you do need to declare them. Some of us have done a lot of research even called the agency to clear the issues. If you do it, make sure you print some information (scientific name, habitat, ... etc) so they know what you have. They have a list and they care more about if it's endangered, or could be invasive, and more importantly, you pay the tax to build our country strong)


hmm so if i end up going to beijing in september and see some shrimp that i like i could bring them back on the plane with me?

what are some international breeders that will ship to canada? i would love to check out some websites.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

chinamon said:


> hmm so if i end up going to beijing in september and see some shrimp that i like i could bring them back on the plane with me?
> 
> what are some international breeders that will ship to canada? i would love to check out some websites.


Will reply in PM, don't want to advertise business on forum.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

If i am able to bring some fish and shrimp baCk from the US all i nedd is a care sheet?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay, don't take my word for it, read it yourself. I'm not a lawyer and you should come to your own conclusion. It's really not that complicated and there are agency number you can call.

Hint: After December 10, 2012, things change a bit. What's changed? Read the following page.

General Information.
http://canadaonline.about.com/gi/o.....gc.ca/english/anima/imp/petani/petanie.shtml

You can look up the regulation to aquarium shrimp import from here.
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/plants/imports/airs/eng/1300127512994/1300127627409#


----------

